

Blu: Electronic cigarettes that look, feel, and taste like the real thing - frisco
http://www.blucigs.com/

======
dc2k08
The Blucig started getting marketed about 3-4 months ago. They are actually
owned by a very large internet porn king. He rolled out ads on all his sites
and consequently they came to the attention of large number of people even
though they have been out for about a year and a half prior. Electronic
cigarettes are made by about 6-8 factories in China.

The Blucig is a rebrand, just as pretty much any the rest of them are. A lot
people ordered the Blucig and then flooded the e-cig forums to complain that
they had not received their order in over a month. This is either due to the
fact that Blu did not foresee demand and did not order enough stock or more
likely, their large shipments were seized at customs as the FDA has decided
that they are illegal to market (at the request of Senator Frank Laudenberg
who received $128,000in campaign donations from Big Pharma) though two other
large E-cig companies are currently challenging the FDA's decision in court.
The judge is expected to make a decision this week.

Smaller home based e-cig companies are still managing to get their shipments
to slip in. If you are to order one, I recommend ordering from one of those.

E-cigs are currently one of the most spammed products on the internet as far
as I can tell. If you read anyone's recommendations, consider whether it is an
affiliate. There is a lot of expensive rubbish being spammed. Also consider
that these cost $12-$17 wholesale on average and make sure you read the
warranty before ordering. Most of them become useless in a very short period
of time, batteries especially. Atomizers should be considered consumable
products as the liquid will gunk them up. I go through at least one a month.

------
frisco
Hope this doesn't look like I'm spamming HN; I saw this and just thought it
was really interesting. It's an clever tactic in that provided atomized
nicotine without any of the associated chemicals or smoke, but (apparently)
the same experience.

~~~
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=638479>

